# What is it?



## glenway

Found this critter today and don't have a clue.


----------



## hassell

Found it where? Salamander!!


----------



## youngdon

Have you got a better pic of the entire animal ?


----------



## glenway

_"Have you got a better pic of the entire animal?"_

Yes, but not just yet. Let's play some first. Not a salamander, though, Hassell, but good try. Found it on a spicebush that I had planted for wildlife, but not necessarily this type of wildlife.


----------



## On a call

South end of a north traveling catapiler.


----------



## Hortontoter

I'm guessing caterpiller also,


----------



## youngdon

Is it the GEICO lizard ?


----------



## On a call

Did he have insurance ?

What ever happened to the cave men commercials ? Those I liked.


----------



## glenway

That was fun! But, what type is it? I don't know, but really would like to.


----------



## On a call

It is a squash em .

Just joking some are benitficial. I am no expert but would say this is a moth catipiler due it being smooth and without hair also it looks to have only four pair of legs.

Depending on where it was found I might use it for bait, if was eating my flowers


----------



## Antlerz22

youngdon said:


> Have you got a better pic of the entire animal ?


----------



## glenway

Hope this helps.


----------



## Mattuk

My word what a splendid looking chap! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Antlerz22

Looks like a mutated fish hatchling. Really dont know though!


----------



## Antlerz22

Stonegod said:


> Looks like a spicebush swallowtail caterpillar......now ya know.lol


 Then that means those are fake eyes and thats his rear. But it looks like a mouth at this end...


----------



## Rick Howard

Nice pics Glen. I like these kinds of posts. It is a fun way of learning stuff.


----------



## On a call

So if his mouth is his behind and his behind his mouth...does that mean when he speaks he is talking out his ........?

Swallow tail....







Gotta love them !


----------



## youngdon

http://www.butterflygardeningandconservation.com/butterfly/st/spicebush.php


----------



## glenway

The beast is facing the lens. It had a relatively long tongue, which probed its surroundings and spread some type of slime on the leaf, which is visible in the top photo.


----------



## On a call

Stonegod said:


> Caterpillars don't have tongues, what you're seeing is an organ that mimicks a snake's tongue. Is this "tongue" red? Some caterpillars have the fake eyes in the rear, but I guess this species has them on the front. As for the slime it's putting down, did it have a foul smell? Some caterpillars will put down a smelly slim as a defence. When I'm out foraging for edible plants, I sometimes have to pick caterpillars off of the plant I'm harvesting and they will leave a smelly slime in my hand. Thanks for the link Don, I learned a little more today!!!


X 2

Always good to learn


----------



## hassell

glenway said:


> The beast is facing the lens. It had a relatively long tongue, which probed its surroundings and spread some type of slime on the leaf, which is visible in the top photo.


 What kind of spicebush was it on??


----------



## glenway

"Is this "tongue" red?" *No, *it was yellow. As far as the type of spicebush...I don't know. I bought it as a seedling and have grown it for two years in a container and transplanted it this spring for wildlife. Just didn't expect such wildlife to use it, however.

Thanks YD for the link. I thought for sure Stonegod was making up the name but that sure is the critter. And, I believe in the past I have seen the butterflies that evolve. Very cool guys and thanks. I'm going to share the link with my friend, Joe, who actually noticed it.

I had carried the single leaf with the caterpillar in my hand while riding my four wheeler home to get my camera. I'm going to keep an eye on the spicebush for further evaluation.


----------



## bones44

Very cool creature. Looks like an alligator with little tiny legs. I've seen those types of Swallowtail butterflies around my house. Guess I'll have to look closer for the caterpillars.


----------



## glenway

_"boy that really does hurts!!!" _When you put LOL after your identification comments, I couldn't be sure. And, that name just couldn't have been real, but it was. Way cool! Thanks Stonegod! Here's a pic of another one today but this one's already wrapped the spicebush leaf around itself. I looked in there anyway and sure enough - another monster inside.


----------



## Mattuk

What a stunning butterfly that will turn in to.


----------



## Mattuk

2 to 4 days? Try 10 days to 2 weeks if not more.


----------



## Antlerz22

Stonegod said:


> Well Matt you got me googling away on this one and I guess we are both right!!! Everything I found said that spicebush swallowtail butterflies live anywhere from 2 days to two weeks max and most said that 2-4 days is the average. Though it was interesting to find out that some species of swallowtails can live 5-7 months!! Thanks for sending me off to google Matt!!.....it was some interesting reading!!


 2 to 4 days was because of people putting pins in them


----------



## Mattuk

Stonegod said:


> Well Matt you got me googling away on this one and I guess we are both right!!! Everything I found said that spicebush swallowtail butterflies live anywhere from 2 days to two weeks max and most said that 2-4 days is the average. Though it was interesting to find out that some species of swallowtails can live 5-7 months!! Thanks for sending me off to google Matt!!.....it was some interesting reading!!


We have a butterfly and moth house in the back garden.


----------



## bones44

I was chasing Swallowtails and Monarchs out in the back field Monday night for pics with my new camera for you guys but for some reason they didn't like me up too close. We're getting lots of Milkweed and such around here and the butterflies are starting to come around quite a bit.


----------



## Mattuk

Thats good to hear Tom. Tom does your milkweed need to over winter before the seeds with germinate?


----------



## bones44

Stonegod said:


> I'd pay good money just to see a pic of you chasing butterflies around your yard!!LOL


I knew you guys would have fun with that one...LOL Not sure Matt. I would imagine so. It's really spread out this year as I've done less mowing now. The mowing has help cut down on the noxious and useless vegetation. Looks like my 1 acre of turnips is turning into 2. Never realized how much they spread. Great for the wildlife though.


----------



## Antlerz22

bones44 said:


> I knew you guys would have fun with that one...LOL Not sure Matt. I would imagine so. It's really spread out this year as I've done less mowing now. The mowing has help cut down on the noxious and useless vegetation. Looks like my 1 acre of turnips is turning into 2. Never realized how much they spread. Great for the wildlife though.


 Turnips must be like the better halfs rear after marriage then?


----------



## youngdon

He said while ducking !


----------



## hassell

bones44 said:


> I knew you guys would have fun with that one...LOL Not sure Matt. I would imagine so. It's really spread out this year as I've done less mowing now. The mowing has help cut down on the noxious and useless vegetation. Looks like my 1 acre of turnips is turning into 2. Never realized how much they spread. Great for the wildlife though.


 You let it go to seed, figured the wildlife would have eaten most of it before it did!!!!!!!!!


----------



## On a call

X2, Mild winter I would guess the cause.


----------



## bones44

Yes Brian and Rick, the deer didn't touch them as they never froze. My neighbor behind me said to leave them and they'll grow again. Gonna mow shortly as they're browning up full of seed. The greens grew to almost 4 feet tall with flowers on them. The deer and turkey have been bedding in them but now they're mostly trampled or fell over.


----------



## bones44

Antlerz22 said:


> Turnips must be like the better halfs rear after marriage then?


LOL


----------



## Antlerz22

bones44 said:


> LOL


 You see guys. non you know my wife doesnt read my stuff LOL


----------



## fr3db3ar

Tom, be sure to save as much of that milkweed as you can once the pods open up. Milkweed is an AWESOME windicator.

don't store it in a ziplock while it's wet







it gets a little moldy


----------



## bones44

fr3db3ar said:


> Tom, be sure to save as much of that milkweed as you can once the pods open up. Milkweed is an AWESOME windicator.
> 
> don't store it in a ziplock while it's wet it gets a little moldy


will do Fred. Thanks for the tip !!

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## glenway

Hey, Fred, I thought that was my little secret with the windicators. I keep mine in a plastic dispenser that works like a pop-uo tissue box. Just pull some floss out and another pops up in its place.

Milkweed floss is better than smoke. No scent and a hunter can watch the air currents for long distances.

And, Tom, my brassicas were not eaten last winter, either, as they would normally. I plant mine the first week of August each year and they always provide nutrition all winter. When all the other crops are harvested, the foliage is still green and the turnip bulbs are there 'till spring, if not eaten.

The worse the weather, the more they come to dine.


----------



## Mattuk

Their looking great Glen!


----------



## youngdon

How big is your plot Glen ?


----------



## glenway

Typically, and again this year, total brassica planting will be 6 acres in two locations. In addition, I will be planting another acre of a clover and alfalfa blend in August. There's another 4 acres of legumes already established and I'm presently renovating another site for something to be decided.

The wildlife and I have an agreement: I feed them; they feed me.


----------



## glenway

This photo was in October of 2010 and gives a perspective of part of one plot. Seed was sown in August. It's a real benefit to have something as lucious as these when the snow is on. It really pulls the deer in and makes for some interesting muzzleloading. As a matter of fact, most of my venison comes from late season. I love hunting in the snow - visibility, blood, tracking, and a host of other reasons.


----------



## youngdon

That sounds like a deal I'd like to have........with them...not you...no offense ! lol


----------



## hassell

Looks good, Who does the weeding?


----------



## glenway

No weeding. Usually, the brassicas germinate and grow so fast, they just take over. This shot was from last September - one month after planting. That's my 48 IH Cub looking pretty in the background.


----------



## bones44

Very impressive plots Glenn ! I planted mine in Sept. last year. I had some huge ones come in. They're getting dry now as they're going to seed. Looking forward to see how it turns out. I'm also going to plant some more clover and alfalfa. Have everything but gonna wait as it's been way too dry. Probably like Glenn did and go ahead in August. We need rain bad here. Everything's drying up !


----------



## Rick Howard

Stonegod said:


> I'd pay good money just to see a pic of you chasing butterflies around your yard!!LOL


I will kick in a few buck too! Make sure there is some good frolicking in there though!


----------



## bones44

Sure, i'll wear my banan hammock while doing it !









Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fr3db3ar

Somebody please change the channel


----------



## youngdon

There's not much worse than losing a game of "mental pictures"

Tom...YOU WIN ! I give up !


----------

